# Eggplant...



## Uncle Bob (Dec 27, 2006)

I love fried eggplant.. with batter...with just meal...with just flour...
I've used it in some other dishes..but my repertoire is limited...
How do you prepare eggplant??


----------



## boufa06 (Dec 27, 2006)

There are many ways to prepare eggplant.  Here are a few favorites of mine:

1. Melizanosalata.  It is a spread made out of eggplants that are grilled first, then peeled, mashed and mixed with olive oil, garlic and other ingredients.
2. Deep fried eggplant with chilli sauce topped with egg.
3. Pickled eggplant with garlic and celery in vinegrette

Since I am in Greece, let's not forget the Greek classic dish, Mousakas.  Finally for what might sound as a real novelty to you (but not so here), how about baby eggplant stuffed with almonds and preserved in heavy syrup?


----------



## kadesma (Dec 27, 2006)

Uncle Bob,
don't know how you feel about ground beef but my family likes this..I brown some ground beef with onion and garlic in a little evoo crumbling the meat. I add a can of undrained tomatoes, a little beef broth,some tomatoe paste, s pinch or two of sugar, oregano,basil,salt and pepper and simmer about 1/2 hour..I take an eggplant and slice it into rounds, then dip it into a mix of egg and water, then into dry bread crumbs. Fry the eggplant and drain it, layer the eggplant in a casserrole with some parmesan cheese, some mozzarella and the ground beef mixture just make a layer of each thing I end up with some extra bread crumbs mixed with the cheeses on top, bake at 325 about 40 min..Serve with a green salad and lots of french bread...
kadesma


----------



## Candocook (Dec 27, 2006)

This is my recipe for moussaka. I promise it is absolutely delicious. It can be frozen before cooking.
I also love eggplant.
And eggplant "sandwich" is to slice eggplant into 1/2" slices. Dip in a mixture of mayo, herbs and crumbled feta cheese and then into fine fresh bread crumbs. Put on an oiled pan and bake at 350* for 12 minutes per side.
Put top with a thick slice of tomato, slice of cheese and strips of bacon. run under the broiler to heat and melt the cheese.
Peasant caviar--eggplant, garlic, onions, raisins.

 MOUSSAKA

*3 medium eggplant
*3onions, chopped
*2 cloves garlic, minced
*2lbs. ground lamb
*3TBS tomato paste
*1/2C red wine
*1C bread crumbs
*1C Parmesan
*1/2C parsley
*salt and pepper to taste
*1/4Tsp cinnamon

Topping
*8TBS butter
*6TBS flour
*4 eggs beaten well
*1Qt. milk
*2C ricotta cheese
*1/4tsp nutmeg

Peel and slice eggplant in 1/2” slices. Place on oiled aluminum foil and bake at 350* for 15 minutes, turning after 10 minutes. Brown the lamb and drain fat. Add onions and garlic and cook until onions are done but not brown. Add wine, tomato paste, cinnamon, parsley, salt and pepper. Simmer, stirring frequently until all the liquid has been absorbed.
Heat milk to simmering Prepare topping by melting butter, add flour and whisk, mixing well. Add hot milk stirring constantly until thick and smooth. Remove from heat, cool slightly and stir in beaten egg, nutmeg and ricotta.
Heat oven to 375*. Grease a 9X13 casserole dish or a foil lasagna pan. Sprinkle bottom with some of the bread crumbs. Arrange alternate layers of eggplant and meat mixture,sprinkling each layer with bread crumbs and gratted Parmesan. Top with the cheese custard. Bake 1 hour or until top is puffy and golden brown. Cool 20-30 minutes before
serving.
This can be frozen unbaked. The eggplant slices can be browned in butter or oil if desired.
The amount of milk/topping called for seems a lot but it is what is needed. The foil pan is deeper than most 9X13 pans and is better for this.

VEGETARIAN VARIATION
I prepared it the very same way but for the meat substituted reconstituted dried shitake mushrooms, chopped coarsely. Not 2#, but probably 2C chopped. Browned them and then continued as above.


----------



## Andy M. (Dec 27, 2006)

eggplpant parm


----------



## Uncle Bob (Dec 27, 2006)

Melizanosalata. It is a spread made out of eggplants that are grilled first, then peeled, mashed and mixed with olive oil, garlic and other ingredients.

Hey boufa06....This sounds great! What are the other ingredients???

I can already see....I'll being buying eggplant tomorrow or Friday for sure


----------



## boufa06 (Dec 27, 2006)

Ingredients for melizanosalata - grilled eggplant, fresh garlic paste, chopped parsley, lemon juice, EVOO, salt and pepper. Peel and mash eggplant and mix  all other ingredients together. Served either with pita bread or baguette.

Kali orexi!


----------



## The Z (Dec 27, 2006)

*Lest we Forget*

...the fun to say and delicious to eat Baba Ganoush.

Baba Ganoush is a paste made of                                      roast or grilled eggplant and tahini, a                                      paste made from sesame seeds.                                      Traditionally, the eggplant is first roasted                                      in an oven for approximately 45 minutes. The                                      softened flesh is scooped out, squeezed to                                      remove excess water, and is then pureed with                                      the tahini. There are many variants of the                                      recipe, especially the seasoning. Possible                                      seasonings include garlic, lemon juice,                                      ground cumin, salt, mint, and parsley. When                                      served on a plate or bowl, it is traditional                                      to drizzle the top with olive oil.

                                     This is a healthy snack that can be eaten in                                      a variety of ways, including as a dip with                                      whole wheat bread or crackers, spread on                                      pita, or added to other dishes. It is                                      usually of an earthy light brown color.


----------



## elaine l (Dec 27, 2006)

eggplant is one of my favorties.  I like to roast it in olive oil then fill with proscuitto (is that how it is spelled?) ricotta cheese, fresh basil and roll. Cover with tomato sauce.  Even better to add a little cream to the tomato sauce! And bake.  Eggplant is something that grows very well in my garden and have tried all sorts of recipes to enjoy it.  My fav will always be fried and dipped in sauce or mayo based dressing with the topped sprinkled with freshly grated cheese.


----------



## Sararwelch (Dec 27, 2006)

I like it roasted, also the barefoot contessa has a good dip that's made of roasted eggplant, red bell peppers and onions, tomato paste, olive oil, salt and pepper. Roast all vegetables together and pulse in food processor with other ingredients. Serve with pita chips.


----------



## ella/TO (Dec 27, 2006)

Rattattoule (spelling, sorry)....sooooo good: soften a spanish onion in olive oil; add, eggplant, cubed, zucchini-thick slices-green pepper-can of tomatoes.....bring to boil, let simmer for a long while, add parmesan cheese if desired, and lots of salt and pepper......can be eaten hot or cold or room temp. Better the next day and on and on for a few days!


----------



## QSis (Dec 27, 2006)

elaine l said:
			
		

> eggplant is one of my favorties. I like to roast it in olive oil then fill with proscuitto (is that how it is spelled?) ricotta cheese, fresh basil and roll. Cover with tomato sauce. Even better to add a little cream to the tomato sauce! And bake. Eggplant is something that grows very well in my garden and have tried all sorts of recipes to enjoy it. My fav will always be fried and dipped in sauce or mayo based dressing with the topped sprinkled with freshly grated cheese.


 
mmm sounds great!

Do you slice it lengthwise, then roast, stuff and roll, Elaine?

Lee


----------



## elaine l (Dec 27, 2006)

QSis said:
			
		

> mmm sounds great!
> 
> Do you slice it lengthwise, then roast, stuff and roll, Elaine?
> 
> Lee


 Yes,  Lee I should have mentioned that!


----------



## Aria (Dec 27, 2006)

All great recipes given. Here is mine: I usually take all veggies I have...onions,celery,peppers, potato,green beans,zucchini,
carrots,eggplant and place them on a baking sheet.  Cube some, slice others depending on the veggie.  Mix and place on a large baking sheet.  Drizzle EVOO over the veggies.  Sprinkle some of your favorite herbs.  Bake 400-450 degree oven stir once and let cook until done. You may prefer yours well done others may prefer "crunchy".


----------



## jpinmaryland (Dec 28, 2006)

Stir fried w/ chile and basil sauce. YOu could use onions, garlic, and ginger and maybe some peppers as well in the stir fry. If that's too hot, just try it w/ black bean sauce. 

Grandma made it breaded w/ flour and egg. I think the key is learning how long too cook it, too long and it will be better and not long enough and it's too stringy or something. 

I think using egg is important because it can really bring out the egg flavor out of the eggplant. ANother poster above, mentioned using egg on top and there is probably something to that. I know sometimes you taste the eggplant and dont think too much of it then you bite into something else and you think "wow' this eggplant really has a neat taste.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Dec 28, 2006)

I always "sweat" eggplant before cooking..(frying)


----------



## urmaniac13 (Dec 28, 2006)

Eggplants are one of my favourite vegetables!!  Aside from Melanzane alla parmigiana (eggplant parmesan), caponata is another one of my favourites.  Also I like to sautè them with some shredded shallots and smoked pancetta, also making "crema di melanzane" (roast the eggplant with some garlic cloves, skin the veg, put it in a blender with evoo, a bit of spice of your choice... I like to use some pinches of coriander, cardamom, and a tiny dash of cayenne)... which makes a wonderful pasta sauce or topping for crostini.  

One thing I haven't tried yet but I would like to some time soon is the Indian style battered, fried eggplants, which is coated with chickpea flour.  Sounds particularly enchanting!


----------



## kimbaby (Dec 31, 2006)

I just fry mine or make a parmesaen.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Dec 31, 2006)

They make excellent "french fries" .....when cut that way


----------



## appletart (Dec 31, 2006)

Long /narrow Eggplant treat: leaving skins on, cutoff ends of the egglant, then cut each lengthwise; put on bbque grill; baste w/olive oil; grill till done; salt and pepper to taste; enjoy

Large eggplant; Black beauties: peel skins, cut away ends, then slice into 3/4" disks; put in egg wash; coat w/cracker meal; fry in vegetable oil in heavy iron skillet till golden brown; remove to paper towel lined platter; salt and pepper to taste; enjoy


----------



## Aria (Jan 2, 2007)

Haven't had eggplant in some time.  The recipes above I want to try.  Buy eggplant.  I like to follow appletart's recipe and then make eggplant parm, Andy's favorite.  Or I should say ONE of Andy's favorites.


----------



## Katie H (Jan 2, 2007)

I use it in place of lasagna noodles in lasagna.  Slice the eggplant, lengthwise, about 1/4-inch thick.  Brown on both sides in olive oil.  Season lightly with salt and pepper.  Layer with lasagna ingredients as done normally.  Really, really good.


----------



## stinemates (Jan 2, 2007)

I have prepared eggplant in too many ways, and I still absolutely abhore it! I am glad there are some people out there who really enjoy it!

All of my cooking was done in an italian cooking course, and the best of all of them was something like.

1 whole eggplant, cut in patties.
Lots of Italian Bread Crumbs
Olive Oil
Salt
Parmesan (garnish)

Cut the eggplant and salt it, let it sit at room temperature for 20 mins.
Sautee in warm skillet until brown
Cover in breadcrumbs
Bake at 350 until done.
Sprinkle with a little bit of parmesan.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Jan 2, 2007)

This is one of my favorite ways of making eggplant (apart from the usual Italian versions), & I make it frequently when I have eggplants ripening in the garden.  To make this a purely vegetarian dish, just omit the meat, which is more of a flavoring agent than an major ingredient.


*Braised Eggplant, Szechuan Style*
 
(Adapted from Madame Chu’s Chinese Cooking School by Grace Zia Chu
 
Ingredients:
 
1 large eggplant, or several small oriental-type eggplants
2 tablespoons of fermented black beans, soaked in warm water to cover for 20 minutes
1 tablespoon hot Asian chili paste/sauce
1 tablespoon soy sauce
1 teaspoon sugar
1 tablespoon fresh ginger, minced
4 cloves of garlic, minced
1/4-1/2  pound ground meat (beef, pork, chicken, or turkey)
Vegetable oil
Water
Wok or large skillet with a cover
White, brown, or Jasmine rice for serving
 
Preparation:
 
Slice eggplant, unpeeled,  into approximately 1-1/2” thick slices, then cut the slices into quarters.  Make 2 cuts not quite all the way through on each quarter.  This will allow the eggplant pieces to cook quickly & evenly, as well as help them to absorb more of the sauce.
 
Drain the soaked fermented black beans & mash with the minced garlic to a rough paste.  Add the chili paste, sugar, soy sauce, & ¼ cup cold water.  Stir.
 
Cooking Procedure:
 
Heat a few tablespoons of oil in a wok or large skillet until hot, but not smoking.  Add ground meat & stir fry for about 2 minutes.  Add minced ginger & continue stir frying for another minute.  Add eggplant pieces & continue stir frying for another 5 minutes.  Add in the sauce mixture & stir thoroughly until well mixed.  Sprinkle 3-4 tablespoons of water over all, turn the heat down to low/medium low, cover, & allow to cook for another 5 minutes or until the eggplant pieces are tender to your preference.  Serve hot over rice.


----------



## In the Kitchen (Jan 2, 2007)

*Fermented Beans*

BreezyCooking where do you get fermented black beans?  Are they called fermented when you soak them?  

thanks.

so thankful to get all recipes for eggplant


----------



## BreezyCooking (Jan 2, 2007)

I don't know where you're located "In The Kitchen", but "fermented black beans" are available at any Asian market as well as online.  

They're salted fermented black beans, & are purchased in plastic bags/packets.  They are very well preserved & virtually last forever.  Once I open a bag, I just stuff the remainder into a glass jar & stick it in the pantry.  Never goes bad.

If you don't have fermented black beans, you can just substitute hot black bean sauce or black bean sauce + hot garlic chili paste - all of which are available in supermarkets these days.


----------



## In the Kitchen (Jan 2, 2007)

*BreezyCooking*

This sounds like something they all would like.  I do know of some Asian markets in town but really never go in unless I specifically know they have something I need.  This is recipe that I will have to get exact ingredients for no substitutes.  Seems like it really appeals to you so it must be good.  I thank you for sharing and telling me where to find the beans.  Hope it turns out like your does.  Which kind of meat you like, pork or beef?  Doesn't really need a large amount.


----------



## FraidKnot (Jan 8, 2007)

*Butter Herbed Broiled Eggplant*

Happy New Year, folks!  Can't recall if I posted this before, if I did, please forgive me.

2 small eggplants, peeled and sliced about 1/2 inch thick
salt

Basil-Butter as follows:
1/2 c. butter
1/2 tsp. garlic juice (you can find it on the spice aisle)
1 to 1-1/2 tsp. dried basil
2 drops Tabasco sauce (or hot sauce of choice)

Cream together the butter with the basil, garlic juice and Tabasco.  Set aside. (keep chilled)

Sprinkle waxed paper with salt and place the sliced eggplant on the waxed paper.  Sprinkle the tops of the eggplant slices with salt. (salt draws out the excess moisture).  Let stand for 1 hour then rinse the sliced eggplant under cool water to remove excess salt.

Lightly grease (or butter!) a baking sheet.  Butter each side of the sliced eggplant with the basil butter.  Broil about 5 inches from the heat, 3-4 minutes.  Turn the slices over and broil another 3-5 minutes or until nicely browned.

Fraidy


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jan 8, 2007)

Great recipe Fraidy!!! I just copied and pasted it!! I will definitely be trying this before the week is out...

Thanks for posting!!!!!


----------



## FraidKnot (Jan 8, 2007)

Uncle Bob said:
			
		

> Great recipe Fraidy!!! I just copied and pasted it!! I will definitely be trying this before the week is out...
> 
> Thanks for posting!!!!!


 
Hope you enjoy it!  Works well on the grill, too


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jan 9, 2007)

Wow! I guess now I will do some on the grill and broil the other...A double treat.....


----------



## BreezyCooking (Jan 9, 2007)

In The Kitchen - in my Szechuan recipe I nearly always use ground turkey, since my husband doesn't eat red meat, LOVES ground turkey, & so I ALWAYS have ground turkey in the freezer.  The ground turkey I purchase normally comes in 1-1/3# packages, so when I'm making a recipe calling for a pound of ground meat, I'll scoop off about 1/4# or so & freeze it specifically for using in stirfry recipes like this one.

To be honest, once all is said & done, I don't even notice the difference between the ground turkey & say, ground pork.  Neither does anyone else.  I think that the seasoning is the thing, & to just use whatever type of ground meat you have on hand or personally like the most.


----------

